# I'm On Summer Vacation!(!!!)



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

YES! As of 11:30 today I am done my exams and I'm free until August 31st!!!! WOOOOOOOOO

over the summer im doing Disney World which should be cool.

im so happy..


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

YAY! BEEP!!!! Hope ya did good on your exams!!! Have fun!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

WOO HOO now get to building props.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

you know i will be!! ill be starting to engrave my sign tomorrow with meh router


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Good for you Beepem!!!! I hope you enjoy your time off.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Enjoy the break Beepem!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Vacation time is over, boy. Get to building props!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

rub it in why don't ya... oh to be in highschool again.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i'm out to beepem, Hellrazor, high school sucks


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

says you!!!! Enjoy it cuz then you have to be like us... working, no summer vacation, no spring break no christmas vacation... Working like a dog for little pay... having responsibilities, homes, kids, spouses...

I guess the good comes with the bad. Enjoy the summer!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i guess I should cherish while i can. Hope everyone else has a good summer too


----------

